# Percentage of advert budget on Google Adwords, etc?



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Folks. I'm in the beginning stage of marketing my site. I was wondering what others are spending (in terms of a percentage of total advert budget) on advert vehicles like Google Adwords? I just signed up for Adwords, and I'm currently playing around with all the variables. ThanX!!!!

... Brad


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

Normally about 15-20% for adwords but have been lowering it as regular listings have reached the first pages of results and produce more sales than the adword listings.


----------



## brandydave2019 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello, I have two Google Adwords Account for sale, with $600 Balance to promote Website on Google Search Engine PPC and Other Google Search Engine Partner. Price: $250 LR. Interested buyer E-mail me on: [email protected]


----------

